# 3 gallon tank??



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

I know i have the smallest tank on this site, but that is what you get living in an apartment. I want to ditch my beta fish, that my girl wanted, throw him in a bowl and get a single Exodon for the 3 gallon i got. Any one think this will/wont work. Like i said before plz dont laugh too hard.

*edit* ---> BTW it has a light and an under gravel filter set up but no heater.... room temp is 70-72 F.

Size ( 11"L - 6.5"W - 10.5"H )


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

~RedWings~ said:


> I know i have the smallest tank on this site, but that is what you get living in an apartment. I want to ditch my beta fish, that my girl wanted, throw him in a bowl and get a single Exodon for the 3 gallon i got. Any one think this will/wont work. Like i said before plz dont laugh too hard.
> 
> *edit* ---> BTW it has a light and an under gravel filter set up but no heater.... room temp is 70-72 F.
> 
> Size ( 11"L - 6.5"W - 10.5"H )


not possible...


----------



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> I know i have the smallest tank on this site, but that is what you get living in an apartment. I want to ditch my beta fish, that my girl wanted, throw him in a bowl and get a single Exodon for the 3 gallon i got. Any one think this will/wont work. Like i said before plz dont laugh too hard.
> 
> *edit* ---> BTW it has a light and an under gravel filter set up but no heater.... room temp is 70-72 F.
> 
> Size ( 11"L - 6.5"W - 10.5"H )


not possible...
[/quote]

really ??? then how can people have 15 in a 30 gallon?? that works out to be 2 gallons of water per fish ??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i would say ditch the 3 gallon tank, man. instead, buy a 10 gallon tank for $20 at petco and stock it with something nicer


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

~RedWings~ said:


> I know i have the smallest tank on this site, but that is what you get living in an apartment. I want to ditch my beta fish, that my girl wanted, throw him in a bowl and get a single Exodon for the 3 gallon i got. Any one think this will/wont work. Like i said before plz dont laugh too hard.
> 
> *edit* ---> BTW it has a light and an under gravel filter set up but no heater.... room temp is 70-72 F.
> 
> Size ( 11"L - 6.5"W - 10.5"H )


not possible...
[/quote]

really ??? then how can people have 15 in a 30 gallon?? that works out to be 2 gallons of water per fish ??
[/quote]

u cant look at it from that perspective, cause each fish doesnt just stay in one spot for the " 2 gallons" it goes thru the whole 30 gallon most of the time....u have that one dude in that 3 gallon and he has to deal with it...throw the 3 out and buy a 10 like hypen said..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol I have toilet for sale if you want more space.


----------



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

hyphen said:


> lol I have toilet for sale if you want more space.










LOL i guess i should of seen that coming.....


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

my opinion.. anyone on a tight budget should wait to buy piranhas of anykind-- hell fish for that fact. An aquarium can be expensive. You need FOOD (and for piranhas **to keep them healthy** thats not cheap) water conditioner, etc..

Wait until you can get a bigger tank. personally I dont even like the idea of a 10 gallon.. still think that is too small.

However, I believe people will do what they want to do-- and eventually (hopefully) learn from their mistakes


----------



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

NegativeCamber said:


> my opinion.. anyone on a tight budget should wait to buy piranhas of anykind-- hell fish for that fact. An aquarium can be expensive. You need FOOD (and for piranhas **to keep them healthy** thats not cheap) water conditioner, etc..
> 
> Wait until you can get a bigger tank. personally I dont even like the idea of a 10 gallon.. still think that is too small.
> 
> However, I believe people will do what they want to do-- and eventually (hopefully) learn from their mistakes


 Never said i was going to house P's. Was talking about a single Exodon. I had P's before they got boring after awhile just sitting there and eating about $30 in feeders aweek....... I will be getting a bigger tank soon but am in need for a fish that isnt a Beta.... This fish keeping is bad news, it consumes you!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I will try to answer your question: why don't you go for a single dwarf puffer and some nice aquascaping with a really small piece of wood and one or two small plants? That set up will look great and you will have a single, active, predatory and fun to watch fish in it


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

im so dedicated to your education i drew you a detailed diagram of why an exo will not live in a 3 gallon tank.
View attachment 93120


ps. i agree with jan a dwarf puffer would be a great way to go for a 3 gallon.


----------



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

jan said:


> im so dedicated to your education i drew you a detailed diagram of why an exo will not live in a 3 gallon tank.
> View attachment 93120
> 
> 
> ps. i agree with jan a dwarf puffer would be a great way to go for a 3 gallon.


 LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL need i say more......


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

C.D. said:


> im so dedicated to your education i drew you a detailed diagram of why an exo will not live in a 3 gallon tank.
> View attachment 93120


A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They say 10 gallons per discus. But. No one in their right mind would keep a discus in a 10 gallon... So as someone already pointed out, it just doesn't work that way.

I don't know why everyone on this site (or 90%+) have such a hate-on for bettas. That's all small tanks are good for, imo.



C.D. said:


> im so dedicated to your education i drew you a detailed diagram of why an exo will not live in a 3 gallon tank.
> View attachment 93120
> 
> 
> ps. i agree with jan a dwarf puffer would be a great way to go for a 3 gallon.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao this whole thread is funny. but i think thats a great ideal.... actualy i might have to do that one singe little fish in a little tank easy to take care of nice and small



Mettle said:


> im so dedicated to your education i drew you a detailed diagram of why an exo will not live in a 3 gallon tank.
> View attachment 93120
> 
> 
> ps. i agree with jan a dwarf puffer would be a great way to go for a 3 gallon.











[/quote]
i just hate them cause there so freakin lazy. everyone i ever had did nothing and just sat there


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The one I have on my desk right now is rather interesting. It swims around all day, flares at me when it's begging for food. Very interactive. If kept properly (ie: a tank with filtration, a heater doesn't hurt) these fish will be active and swim about. When kept in a bowl they're dull and boring - I agree.

I invested a few bucks into a 2 gallon tank with built in filtration and a fluorescent light and I'm not regreetting it in the least. I have a happy, gorgeous fish and something to add interest to my desk when I'm on my comp.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that picture is great lol 
a 3 gallon tank is just too small for a fish as active as an exodon paradoxus. a 3 gallon tank is really a counter top tank. good for a betta. or an oddball like a crayfish, but even that is pushing is eventually. i would drop the equivalent to a half tank of gas and get a 10 gallon


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep get a 10 gallon, or look for ones at garadge sales i got a 20 gallon with filter for 5 bucks not long ago.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I'd keep the beta and just make the tank more attractive i.e. acuascape it. If the beta really is boring you then you vould swap it for a more colourfull one, may be add afew ghost shrimp in there for some more activity.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The only fish I can imagine other than a beta that would be ok in there is a dwarf puffer. It'd be an excelent choice as well, I would reccomend that.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i'm too with Jan, Dwarf Puff! cute lil buggers! or just get some neons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> If kept properly (ie: a tank with filtration, a heater doesn't hurt) these fish will be active and swim about. When kept in a bowl they're dull and boring - I agree.


Ya, thats true







Heater and filtration do nothing IMO, sure its great to have one but Ive yet to see a c hange in a betta because of it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> If kept properly (ie: a tank with filtration, a heater doesn't hurt) these fish will be active and swim about. When kept in a bowl they're dull and boring - I agree.


Ya, thats true







Heater and filtration do nothing IMO, sure its great to have one but Ive yet to see a c hange in a betta because of it.
[/quote]

But I have. Which is why I'm recommending it. Like in the other thread where you're perpetually disagreeing with me.

I just don't see how your logic makes any sense... A fish can survive in a number of conditions. But thriving is a different story, as I've said before... I had a goldfish living in a 2 gallon critter keeper on a table with a simple bubler for a few months. Just fine. (He is now in a real tank.) I also had a black moore goldfish who lived in a 1 gallon drum bowl with nothing for 7 years. Neither fish reached their potential though in those conditions.

I'm not saying the betta won't survive. I'm just saying the potential to see more activity is higher with a heater (higher metabolism - it makes sense) and that filtration adds the necessary bio filter that all fish should ideally have in their habitats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Mettle said:


> If kept properly (ie: a tank with filtration, a heater doesn't hurt) these fish will be active and swim about. When kept in a bowl they're dull and boring - I agree.


Ya, thats true







Heater and filtration do nothing IMO, sure its great to have one but Ive yet to see a c hange in a betta because of it.
[/quote]

But I have. Which is why I'm recommending it. Like in the other thread where you're perpetually disagreeing with me.

I just don't see how your logic makes any sense... A fish can survive in a number of conditions. But thriving is a different story, as I've said before... I had a goldfish living in a 2 gallon critter keeper on a table with a simple bubler for a few months. Just fine. (He is now in a real tank.) I also had a black moore goldfish who lived in a 1 gallon drum bowl with nothing for 7 years. Neither fish reached their potential though in those conditions.

I'm not saying the betta won't survive. I'm just saying the potential to see more activity is higher with a heater (higher metabolism - it makes sense) and that filtration adds the necessary bio filter that all fish should ideally have in their habitats.
[/quote]

Well, regardless, lets just agree that betta are interesting fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

C.D. said:


> im so dedicated to your education i drew you a detailed diagram of why an exo will not live in a 3 gallon tank.
> View attachment 93120


OMG









A Dwarf Puffer would be nice indeed, or a Dwarf Shrimp set-up (just Google up some pics of Neocaridina shrimps to see what kind of shrimp I mean). A couple of Pygmy Cories may also work.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dude i figured out what u can put in that 3 gallon... prolly the sweetest thing ever....

pull ur pants down and take a DUMP

LOL

jokin but seriosly just go bye a 10 gallon and put golfish in it until u get enough money to buy a heater... i guess u could always keep the 3 and put sum guppies in it....if u buy a heater....


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

you could probly get some neon tetras they are nice fish


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

i'm getting my girlfriend a dwarf puffer, they are cool little fish. try www.craigslist.org and find the city nearest you. I got a wet/dry filter, 55gallon acrylic tank and 80 gallon glass for 75 bucks on there and you routinely see cheaper setups on there for like 20 bucks. Would be worth it to save some. I'm in the same boat as you, pretty poor, but save your money and wait for the right deal, it'll come sooner or later. Plus don't keep the beta in a bowl, they are beautiful fish and deserve much better.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

<-------PWNED

LMAO that is a great pic


----------



## brett-12345 (Oct 30, 2005)

Yer man deffo get a puffer, any puffer is great but a dwarf in a small tank will be awesome, i used to have 3 of the little buggers in my tank and they gave me a laugh, onli prob is they bite and hard, they drew blood from my brothers finger!!!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

nice puffer

oh yeah, who cares about gallons or that retarded "inch per gallon" rule. It that was true I could keep a pacu in a 55 and have like 5 inches left of fish! but its not true...you need a tank with a good shape


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

dont get it twisted but 3 gallon tank is awesome you can keep 2 guppies in there or 1 crayfish maybe


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

I would concentrate on aquascaping the tank first. Take your time and really deck it out. Google desk top aquariums for ideas.

Next I would forget the heater and get 5 White Cloud Mountain Minnows and two or three Ghost Shrimp.

I have seen quite a few desk top tanks that were stunning. You just need to do it right.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

ARROWANA! Hehe naw just kidding, I agree with the dwarf puffer suggestion, that's pretty much the most interesting fish for your situation.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

~RedWings~ said:


> my opinion.. anyone on a tight budget should wait to buy piranhas of anykind-- hell fish for that fact. An aquarium can be expensive. You need FOOD (and for piranhas **to keep them healthy** thats not cheap) water conditioner, etc..
> 
> Wait until you can get a bigger tank. personally I dont even like the idea of a 10 gallon.. still think that is too small.
> 
> However, I believe people will do what they want to do-- and eventually (hopefully) learn from their mistakes


I keep piranhas, they are healthy and I dont find it expensive to keep them, in fact I think all year I spent 75p on food for them and that was for some prawns with there shells still on them for a treat, last year my food bill for them was approximately £2 for the whole year.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I got the best idea for you while at work today. Go for a small planted tank with KILLIS!


----------

